# Angeln am Amstelmeer



## intern (28. März 2011)

huhu zusammen

ich fahre am wochenende 02.04. zum Amstelmeer.
kann mir einer sagen,wann am amstelmeer schonzeiten für hecht karpfen und zander sind?


----------



## Udo561 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Amstelmeer*

Hi,
Ab 1.04 besteht in NL ein Kunstköderverbot , beinhaltet auch Köderfische und Wurm.
Damit scheidet der fang von Zandern und Hechten aus.
Karpfen geht aber .
Wünsche viel Spaß und Erfolg.
Gruß Udo

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm


----------



## intern (28. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Amstelmeer*

hm,ok dann kann ich die angel im keller lassen
dank dir


----------



## Udo561 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Amstelmeer*



intern schrieb:


> hm,ok dann kann ich die angel im keller lassen
> dank dir



Hi,
versuch es doch auf Karpfen , die beissen schon .
Stippen oder Feedern mit Maden darfst du auch 
Gruß Udo


----------



## intern (28. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Amstelmeer*

ich werde es versuchen

merci


----------



## intern (28. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Amstelmeer*

achso,noch eine frage 
eine angelkarte brauch ich doch für das amstelmeer? oder


----------



## Udo561 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Amstelmeer*

Hi,
normal den Vispas , der hat dann eine Gültigkeit bis zum Jahresende.
Kann aber auch gut möglich sein das es Wochenkarten gibt , in der Provinz Limburg gibt es diese.
Hier in diesen Beiträgen steht was von 14 Euro/Jahr
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1396317
Gruß Udo


----------

